# WinCC mit VBA ein C Script einfügen



## Zipfelklatscher (25 August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab in meinem aktuellen Projekt eine nicht kleine
Anzahl an Objekten, welche ein C Script zur Dynamisierung der Eigenschaft Mausklick benutzen sollten.
Dieses C Script ist immer das Gleiche.

Ich möchte nun im Graphics Designer eine VB Script basteln welches
den verschiedenen Objekten dieses C Script zuordnet. Damit ich nicht
alles von Hand reinkopieren muss.

Leider funktionieren meine bisherigen Ansätze diesem Custom Ereignis
mein C Script zu zuordnen nicht.

Meine Anfragen bei Google und der Forumssuche ergaben leider nicht die 
genauen Treffer.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Danke im voraus.

Benutze WinCC V7 SP1


----------

